# Well on my way to a wall of geckos!



## Meg90 (Apr 25, 2010)

Decided I was tired of having gekkers stacked everywhere around the house! It was about time I fixed that!

So aren't I just hot stuff at 12:30 at night, after wrangling this thing together (with Reid's help of course), and rounding up all the gekker bins? 






With flash. Dimensions: 72" high, 47" long and 18" deep. (that's a 40gal breeder on the bottom shelf if that helps w/ size comparison.) 





Without flash:





Labeled:





I've got eggs in the incubator, and more rhacs in the works to fill up those gaps! I want another one of these--not sure if I'll get the huge one this time, but the size down (just 11 inches shorter width wise) is about 20$ cheaper. I needed something this big, basically so that the snake's enclosure would fit on it.

I'm well on my way to a wall of geckos! This is in the bedroom now--but I can't wait to have a reptile room of my very own!

I've got torts and one gecko in the living room, 14 in the bedroom, and a pair of snakes 3 ft away from where I sleep as well!

They NEED their own room, don't cha think?


----------



## pugsandkids (Apr 25, 2010)

Love it! Now you have everyone easy to find. It feels good to have a little bit of order huh? 
Oh and gargoyle geckos? Do you have any pics you'd like to share? They are so cool.


----------



## Chewbecca (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome!!
That's the same rack we have for our rhacs!
I do not have all the shelves filled, in fact only two, but for now I use it for storage.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2010)

Now just fill the whole living room and the rest of the bedroom like that and it will look just like my college apt. Oh you'll also need to add a 4x8' with a super tame water monitor and some roaches. 

Speaking of roaches, I can't believe you have all those geckos and you are not into some roaches. They make such good food. For your animals, I mean. We should talk.


----------



## Chewbecca (Apr 25, 2010)

Tom,
As long as you feeding a rhacodactylus gecko the Repashy cgd, you do not need to feed bugs.
You can, and it does seem to help them grow bigger faster, but it's not necessary.


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a bin of Dubias---the little things creep me out! I've been trying to get rid of the ones I have, but I can't seem to get anyone to take them! Ha!

I will probably definitely need another one of these. I'm thinking of buying one, and then just leaving it in the box until I have need for it. I love it when things are matching.


----------



## sammi (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great Meg =] Is it in your bedroom or living room?


----------



## tortoiseguy65 (Apr 25, 2010)

Meg,
Looks good. I have those same racks for our dart frogs, tree frogs, and my leaf tail geckos. I just bought another 6 ft tall one that I will be developing for hatchling tortoises. It will have a uv bulb and heat bulb above and heat tape underneath each tub. I think I can go four or five shelves per unit with my design. 

Tom is right about the roaches, they are great food and much easier that the crickets, also less odor. My leaftails and my black tree monitor go crazy for them. Also use smaller ones for my Fat tail gecko colony. I have a couple species but am always looking to get some more variety, HINT HINT...Tom.


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 25, 2010)

This is in my bedroom. 

Also, here's a couple shots of Bebop, my female gargoyle gecko. She's considered an orange blotch.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2010)

Chewbecca said:


> Tom,
> As long as you feeding a rhacodactylus gecko the Repashy cgd, you do not need to feed bugs.
> You can, and it does seem to help them grow bigger faster, but it's not necessary.



Okay. Copy that. I'm not familiar with the Repashy cdg.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 25, 2010)

She couldn't be any prettier--like she was painted by an artist! And I guess she was: Mother Nature.


----------



## Kayti (Apr 25, 2010)

Way cool Meg! It's nice to see a rack system without the prison-like enclosures. 

Are you really trying to get rid of your roaches? If you have a bunch, I'd buy them from you!


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have like 200-300 little Dubia nymphs. They are like 1/4" (right around that) :/ got em from friends. I wanted enough for one feeding, that is what I got.


----------



## Kayti (Apr 27, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> I have like 200-300 little Dubia nymphs. They are like 1/4" (right around that) :/ got em from friends. I wanted enough for one feeding, that is what I got.



Lol awesome friends. I _just _noticed a few adults in my colony- I got a bunch of nymphs a few months ago. I want them to breed!


----------

